# Is it possible to buy direct from Taiwan?



## End_User (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm wondering if there is a way to buy Giant direct from Taiwan and pay the shipping over to the US? I've even been to Taiwan a few times and stopped into a few bike shops, but they never carried any of the nicer high-end bikes. Maybe I just never went to a good shop.


----------



## TitaniumFemur (Oct 19, 2004)

bicycles are a different thing in Taiwan - most bike shops sell practical machines made for day to day beating, baskets and such... not the sport orientated use.

if you want a shop that sells such bikes - tell me what city ure gona be in and i can give u some addresses.


----------



## End_User (Aug 1, 2004)

TitaniumFemur said:


> bicycles are a different thing in Taiwan - most bike shops sell practical machines made for day to day beating, baskets and such... not the sport orientated use.
> 
> if you want a shop that sells such bikes - tell me what city ure gona be in and i can give u some addresses.



Any chance do you know of some that will ship a bike to the US (and still cost less than buying here)?

Thanks.


----------



## tvphobic (May 12, 2003)

Turns out Singapore is one of the markets for performance bikes in the far east. 
The prices aren't worth the individual shipping though. Japan was a great place for 
Americans to buy performance bikes in 1998, but not more.

The TCR1 Composite is 5060 SGD in most shops - $3,125 US


----------

